# "A History of Carbonated Beverages in Winnipeg" by R.E. Stock



## Raypadua (Aug 29, 2018)

A History of Carbonated Beverages in Winnipeg 



Hi there,

 I was wondering if anyone knows how I can get a copy of this book. I purchased a number of bottles at a local flea market. They were all Manitoba related bottles and I am having trouble finding detailed history or information on any of the companies (Brandon Brewing, Empire and Bell Bottling...although lots on Drewry's!). I thought this book (which I am unable to locate a copy of as well) would help.

 Any info on the book or these companies would be much appreciated. 

 Thanks,
 Ray


----------



## RCO (Aug 29, 2018)

there is a copy available on abe books from a seller in Winnipeg , its currently still available for $15 us plus shipping , I don't know if that is a good price or not , according to post it was published in 1978 , so isn't likely a lot of copies available 

https://www.abebooks.com/first-edit...d-Beverages-Winnipeg-Stock-Rion/3665045740/bd


I'm not an expert on Manitoba bottles but have seen and heard of the bottlers you mentioned , I'm really not sure what bottles from Winnipeg would be more desirable , I find its an area with less collectors than Ontario


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 30, 2018)

RCO said:


> there is a copy available on abe books from a seller in Winnipeg , its currently still available for $15 us plus shipping , I don't know if that is a good price or not , according to post it was published in 1978 , so isn't likely a lot of copies available
> 
> https://www.abebooks.com/first-edit...d-Beverages-Winnipeg-Stock-Rion/3665045740/bd
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I actually tried to purchase that through ABE but it said out of stock and then I tried to contact the seller and no reply 

However, I did find a copy on Biblio from a guy in Australia!  It's on its ways.  I also found another book about 300 years of brewing in MB and should have that in my hands soon.  Between the two reference books I should be able to put together a nice history for this new collection.  

I also tried finding other bottle collectors in Winnipeg so I could pick their brains but no luck so far.  If you know anyone in Winnipeg that would be great!  Always nice to be able to talk to someone face to face.

I love the Brandon Brewing Co. bottles with the little beaver as logo!

Thanks again!
Ray


----------

